# I'll edit any horse pictures =)



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok guys, I specialise in colour and light, I dont do anything else... sorry. But here are a few I've done:


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd love for you to make these look.. I don't know.. I guess more professional? I've edited some myself, but I can't think of anything new and different to do with them. You can use one of the two, whichever you like better. 

And if you can add the words, "Worth more than gold."

Thanks!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here you go. I sharpened it alot, then put a glow on. I also brought out the red tones more, to show off his/her mane. If you dont like it or want something changed, I can fix it.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Heres the other one. Its not very good because it was blurry, and I couldnt sharpen the blur out...


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, that's fine, haha i couldn't seem to do much with the second one either. I love the firstr one though! Thanks!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Your welcome, I think Im addicted to editing lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone else want one?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are some pics. Do whatever you like with them! Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Iv gotten better!!

Icrazyaboutyou, you didnt tell me their names, so I had to go to your barn to see 

I love Dozer, he seems like such a sweetie, lol, and I decided dark blue was his colour! Here they are, I hope you like them...








Next to you. he's a mountain! Lol








This is my personal fave, plus its probably(sp?) my best work!








And I just love the little(r) chestnut!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Heres some examples of my other work since Iv gotten better:








My mare, Arrow Star








Royal, a mare I used to know


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

could you try one for me? I don't care what you do with it.
Palomino-copper-royal blue
Pinto-Bell-purple
Black-Misty-Hot pink
thanks!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sure thing


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here you go:








btw, copper is really cute


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

thanks thats awsome!!! yeah I love his coloring


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks! Sorry I forgot about names... blonde moment there. Thank you for them! I LOVE them!!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Your welcome... I have ALOT of free time so all your pictures will get done quite quickly


----------



## Meikichi (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, cool! I love editing images ^^








Have fun


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here you go... its not very good tho... do you want anything specific done to it, so I can try again?


----------



## lulushadow (Jul 18, 2009)

This is Gypsy if you have time. Thanks


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow! She is stunning! OMG!!! Here you go... if you want something different done I can redo them for you...

























Enjoy


----------

